# My Homemade Strobe Project



## Shortstuff

I thought I'd share my strobe light project with fellow members who may have a similar curiosity as I do about electronics, but also like me who have very little electronics experience or knowledge. I'm just a regular guy who retired from the Corps and at 53 decided it was time to learn something new, something that I've wanted to learn my whole life but never had the opportunity. They say you can't teach an old dog new tricks and I say "why not?"

I could go out tomorrow and purchase my own lightbar, but again I'm learning and after having done many, many hours of online research, I have found that my little strobe light project is actually much easier to do than you may think. I'm sure there are members who are much more knowledgeable than I am who may jump in here and say it may not work or that I can't do it, but what harm is there in trying? Besides, I would welcome anyone to toss me a suggestion/correction/idea or two to help me along the way.

The first thing I did was dig out my old Radio Shack 300-in-One Project Lab that has been collecting dust for perhaps 25 years, along with a lot of components I've collected and had as well. Then came the online work which involved a lot of YouTube and searching hard for what I needed to know. I've decided to go with 5mm ultra-bright white (water clear) LED's which are rated at 14,000 mcd's each. I could have chosen much brighter new generation 1watt or 3 watt LED's which are rated in lumens which are *much* brighter than my choice of LED's. But I want to use the old "keep-it-simple-stupid" adage due to my lack of electronics know-how.

I've drawn everything out on my computer in AutoCad. My lightbar is currently designed to be 29" wide by 13" deep by 3" high as viewed from the front of my truck. It will incorporate 14 LED arrays:

4 - 44 LED arrays in the front
4 - 44 LED arrays in the rear
1 - 44 LED array on each side
4 - 24 LED arrays (one on each corner) facing at a 45° angle
Total: 536 14,000 mcd LED's

Each 44 LED array I estimated at less than 2 lumens each and my total lumens for my lightbar is about 15. By todays standards not very bright, but again this just a little project that might just be good enough to use on my own truck - that's the whole idea.

I started out making my own simple LED flasher with a 555 timer on my breadboard which was simple enough. I then found a schematic or two to build a better adjustable flasher but had a little difficulty finding and getting the right components so I purchased a cheap adjustable flasher module for test purposes and it worked well. I have since purchased a good quality 27 pattern (selectable) 2-channel LED flasher, tested it with my LED's and it works perfectly.

I also ordered a couple of plexiglass samples online, 1 amber and 1 mirror. The mirrored plexiglass is what I plan on using for the mounting surface for my LED's and probably used for the base and top for additional reflection. The amber will be used as the outer lens which I will bend into the shape I need with my homemade bender. I have a very good friend who owns a metal fabrication business directly across the street from my house which will be my source of all the metal materials I need. I am awaiting some perfboard I ordered and then I'll start building my LED arrays.

So, I'll keep posting updates here if anyone is interested and very much welcome any ideas and help from anyone. I posted a short video of two rows of 4 LED's each attached to and running with my 27 pattern strobe module on my breadboard, set to the random pattern mode. There are only 8 LED's in this video and are rated at 10,000 to 12,000 mcd's each and are not the 14,000 mcd LED's I will be using.

Here the link: Strobe Project Part 1

Steve


----------



## groundbreakers

keep us posted .... i wanna see this when your done .... looks like an interesting project ..... great idea good luck ..


----------



## kyler

Cool, where in Mass are you? I am goign to school in Boston. What Led's and flasher did you use in that ebay video?


----------



## Shortstuff

I'm in southern MA and the LED's I used in the video I purchased online from Goldmine Electronics and the flasher unit is from Sho Me (Able 2). I'll be posting more pics soon of my progress.

Steve


----------



## Shortstuff

While waiting for more parts to arrive, I've gone ahead and worked up some drawings and the below just shows how I'm going to make each of the LED arrays with 44 LED's each.

This is just a draft/prototype but should be pretty much what I end up doing for now.

More to come.

Steve


----------



## groundbreakers

just make sure the design you come up with DOESN'T conflict with other companies !!


----------



## Shortstuff

groundbreakers;791367 said:


> just make sure the design you come up with DOESN'T conflict with other companies !!


This is 100% my idea made from scratch and besides, you can't get blood from a stone. I understand exactly where you are coming from though.

If my posts may cause any problem at all and anyone thinks I should, I'll be more than happy to delete them and keep it to myself.

Steve


----------



## flatlander42

wesportI like them!!!!wesport


----------



## Shortstuff

I did build my first array tonight and it sure is bright! I built it exactly as I had planned and it works exactly as I had hoped. I'm going to build a second array then I'll have two of them to test with my flasher. I'll temporarily rig them with the amber plexiglass and see if I can't get them on video outside both day and night and go from there.

I'm also considering a different array design using 14 or more 10mm 140,000 mcd (10 times brighter than my 5mm I'm using now) instead of the 5mm 14,000 mcd's. Using the 10mm LED's I'll be using much less amperes but increasing the overall brightness considerably.

Steve


----------



## Shortstuff

This is my first time soldering components to proto board so don't laugh too loud, but here's what my first array looks like:

Steve


----------



## kyler

nice, you need to get a video up ASAP, I'm thinking two of these in a grill would look pretty cool. Maybe house them in a project box


----------



## EGLC

VERY VERY COOL!! Is there anyway though to make them in a not so bulky "package"??


----------



## kyler

I guess he could always cut the leads for the LED's down?


----------



## flatlander42

set it next to something....like a pop can or something so we can see the scale. *pry not as big as it looks* It looks GREAT! One thing to add tho.....are they all pointing in the exact direction? It may be neat to kinda bend/aim some of them slowly to the outside so the Viewing area would be larger.

once again...LOVE IT!


----------



## Pirsch

groundbreakers;791367 said:


> just make sure the design you come up with DOESN'T conflict with other companies !!


If he's doing it himself and not going into business to make a living with it...It doesn't cross the lines on Copyright infringements. If he put a name to it and sold it, there maybe a problem but he's good.

It Looks good. I would drop the length of the leads down, make a bend... 45 degree and it would be real sweet. You've done some good work. Would like to see it working. Give the spec's on how many flashes etc.. :salute:


----------



## Shortstuff

Thanks for the compliments, but again I've never undertaken anything like this before. I started doing my "research" online a couple of months ago just to learn a little about electronics, something I've always wanted to do but never had the opportunity. I've since purchased my new Fisher 8'HD and need a strobe light so I figured what the heck, why not build one for myself? Sure, I know my finished project will not compare with a Whelen or Code 3 but at least I can say I built it myself, I learned in the process and if it turns out well enough then I've probably saved some money.

Anyhow, the dimensions of the mirrored plexiglass and protoboard are each 1-3/4" x 4-3/8". I mounted the LED's using the full length of their leads to provide any necessary cooling which can never hurt. I know that they don't _have_ to have additional cooling but I've got the room to take advantage of it. My lightbar will be used year-round so extra cooling can't hurt on a hot summer day when the lightbar may exceed 140°F.

I've shot a quick raw video that I've just posted on Youtube (link below) of what the new array looks like, which has a total of 44 - 14,000 mcd LED's. Yes, it is very bright as you'll see, but I want even brighter, so I've decided to order 300 - 10mm LED's each one rated at *140,000* mcd's. I've already started drawing my next array which right now will have 24 - 10mm LED's (same size as the 44 LED array) and provide more than 3 times the light and should be close to what some of the newer (3rd) generation LED arrays are putting out.

In the video below you'll also see the 1/8" amber plexiglass in use over the array, which is the plexi I'll be using in my finished project.

Youtube Video

Steve


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dang thats pretty good man, you could def cut the led leads down a bit to make it more compact if you wanted. im excited to see the finished product.


----------



## Pirsch

That's got some REAL potential... Looks Great! Like Goldpro said...Can't wait to see the finished item!:salute:


----------



## Shortstuff

Just posted my 3rd video on Youtube (link below) testing my first array in both daylight and at night. At least I know that it does work as I'd hoped but I'm going to build another array, same size but using as many as 30 LED's. But each one of these new LED's are 10mm rated at 140,000 mcd's each.

First LED array - 44 - 14,000 mcd 5mm LED's total output (approx) 616,000 mcd's.

Next LED array - 30 - 140,000 mcd 10mm LED's total output (approx) 4,200,000 mcd's.

Just waiting for the parts to get delivered.

Youtube Video

Steve


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nice man!!!!! any idea what the final product is going to look like???? casing ideas ect.


----------



## groundbreakers

ya got talent ... cant wait to see the finished product .. hopefully .. you can get BILLY MAYS to sell it .... ohh hold on .. i think he suffered a cocaine overdose ... sorry .... sully's still around i think ... just had to say that LOL on a serious note ... i like the mirrored plexy idea .. no company thought of that yet !! ... can you kinda give a hint on drawing on the configuration or still a secret ?


----------



## groundbreakers

.............


----------



## Shortstuff

Nope, no secrets. What would you like to know or see, my draft of the final product?

Steve


----------



## groundbreakers

Shortstuff;792639 said:


> Nope, no secrets. What would you like to know or see, my draft of the final product?
> 
> Steve


ya that would be cool ... to me in my opinion sleek designs are cool ... but there are to many mini bars that are built in the same fashion ..... but ya it would be cool to see what you thought of ..


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

That is down right cool! Cant wait to see how it comes out! I might even try it


----------



## Shortstuff

Just a rough draft of what it may look like when done, still in the middle of a few changes. The top and bottom plates will either be aluminum or stainless steel.

Total height right now is only 2-3.8" which makes a low profile appearance.

Steve


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nice,nice any idea how your gonna make it waterproof???


----------



## Pirsch

You going for the full size bar or a mini? If your going for the full size can I suggest narrow front to back but that looks like it's going to be sweet and Bright as Heck!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

looks to be a mini bar from the cad drawing.


----------



## Shortstuff

Just redrawn using measurements for 10mm LED's the outside dimensions for the amber plexiglass 'lens' is 11"x24" exactly. The bottom plate will be 11.5"x24.5" and the top plate 12.25"x26.25". This is subject to change as I'm making minor adjustments/changes as the days go by.

As far as waterproofing, I haven't started working on anything yet but have a few ideas in my head.

Right now I plan on mounting this lightbar on my backrack. Because my truck just 'barely' fits in my garage as it is (height), I'm going to have to fabricate some sort of hinge arrangement so I can flip the lightbar back behind the backrack if and when I need to put the truck into the garage. This should be easy enough to do.

I plan on running all the wiring inside the backrack, then down between the cab and bed. Only feed wires will be inside the lightbar. The flasher and other items (relays, etc.) will be mounted under the dash. Two switches will be dash mounted, one SPST to turn the lightbar on and off, another momentary switch that changes the flash patterns. I'll also mount two smaller amber (low light) LED's above the switches which will be wired in to flash when the lightbar does, so I can see what pattern it's flashing from inside the cab. This will be useful in daylight and also provide an indication that the lightbar in fact is on.

I'm also going to put a backup alarm and two utility flood-lights (for additional backup lighting). Both of these options will *only* work when the lightbar is switched on. When the lightbar is off, no extra backup lights or alarm.

Still a lot of details to work out.

Steve


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nice, sounds like you got it all figured out, just keep us updated on progress as im sure this is of interest to alot of people.


----------



## groundbreakers

Keep us posted ..... Wanna see this thing ....


----------



## flatlander42

you'll just have to remember not to come home in a hurry, and blast off all of your hard work! 
lookin forward to more pics as they come....looks to be a very neat project. Good Work


----------



## D.todd6

I wouldn't worry about it overheating at all. Their leds so those aren't putting out barely any heat and none of that stuff is going melt if that is why you left the space for cooling. I would put the mirrored Plexiglas and the perf board right next to each other so they were touching or very close to touching and cut down the leads on the leds. that way you don't have to worry about the boards getting shifted around and the leads touching. Other than that I really like your project and am waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## Shortstuff

Thanks for all the input. I'm really not concerned about the heat output of the LED's much nor the heat that each resistor will absorb as well, but as I had mentioned in an earlier thread, if I were to use it on a super-hot summer day (vehicle breakdown/assist) that's when any additional cooling would help.

I'm also anxious to get some more work done on this project but I'm still waiting for some more parts to arrive. I'll post more as soon as I can.

Steve


----------



## maelawncare

you need to throw some of these 5w leds in there  now those would be bright.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1x-White-Super-...in_0?hash=item3ef7b8065e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Shortstuff

*Update...*

Well, I finally got my 10mm LED's in the mail and used them to build another array just like the first one. The first one used 40-5mm LED's at 14,000 mcd each and this new one uses 30-10mm LED's at *140,000 *each. I had hoped that the newer array with the much brighter LED's would ultimately be MUCH brighter but it is not. The 5mm array actually appears more effective overall with a wider dispersion where the 10mm array has a narrower beam maybe a bit brighter dead on.

Either way, I've now decided to go with the current generation 1watt LED's. I'm looking at ordering 33 Cree brand 1w LED's and just one of these is approximately 10 times the lumens of each of my previously built arrays.

As I mentioned in the beginning, this is all a learning experience for me and I am learning. All I can do is to continue to update this thread and continue to show my progress. I'm still looking at 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of a name brand light with the same capabilities in the end.

Steve


----------



## Shortstuff

Just a couple pics to show both arrays:


----------



## groundbreakers

wow what i difference in size between LED's ...


----------



## Changchungleds

Nice job, I preffer brighter Leds






What kind of flasher are you using?

I post before here point you for some Cree Leds site but I have a deja vu or somebody erase that post, I just want to let you know that the Cree Leds are the brighter Leds right now in his kind...

I have I few already...


----------



## Shortstuff

Still not content with the output of my first two LED arrays, I just ordered a few of the below - 1 watt high-power LED's, each with 60 lumens output.

These are what the brighter LED lightbars you see are using. Once I get these I'll make another array using 3 of these and then I'll post my results once again.

Steve


----------



## maelawncare

Yea you can make them a lot easier with those. Only having to make a row of 1 instead of a bunch on top of each other. Just do like all the other major makers. Like whelens tir3. Just line them up.

Now if you can figure out some kinda reflector that would make it even brighter. Have you seen the fog lights that are at autozone? They have some little black ones that use a lens like the lin3 whelen uses. Kinda like projectors. It diffuses the light projecting it out more evenly.

Oh and i still say if you gonna go ahead and do it. Might as well use up to date tech. The leds u were using were so 5 years ago. The 1w are good. But i would try to find the 3w at least and maybe if you can get you hand son them the 5w leds. They will defiantly out shine anything!

To put it in perspective. the 5w leds, 5W 240 Lumen, compared to 60 for your 1w


----------



## maelawncare

Well heres one i found. Put this with any 1w, 3w, or 5w led. Man now you have me intrigued. I really want to make my own now


----------



## maelawncare

Changchungleds;796455 said:


> Nice job, I preffer brighter Leds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flasher are you using?
> 
> I post before here point you for some Cree Leds site but I have a deja vu or somebody erase that post, I just want to let you know that the Cree Leds are the brighter Leds right now in his kind...
> 
> I have I few already...


Care to share your step by step? and where do you get your cree leds?


----------



## chuckraduenz

the higher wattage you use the more heat it gona make. make shure you mount them to a heat sink to disapate the heat produced. 

iv made taillights with the 1w's iv got 4 per row with 9 rows. my brake lights light up signs a few blocks away.


----------



## Changchungleds

maelawncare;798465 said:


> Care to share your step by step? and where do you get your cree leds?


Hi, I buy the Leds here;

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1776

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1775

If you need help how to do it let me know...

You can use this drivers;

For one Led 3 watt 350ma

http://www.besthongkong.com/product_info.php?products_id=446

For one Led 5 watt 700ma

http://www.besthongkong.com/product_info.php?products_id=448

For 3 Led in serie 5 watt 700ma

http://www.besthongkong.com/product_info.php?products_id=447

I preffer the Cree Leds for the big amount of output with the same current of the 1 watt Leds...

You will need a special glue, epoxy two parts to attach the Leds to a heatsink. Check this link, A lot of good stuff to make some mods;

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169435


----------



## maelawncare

Thank you. Yea i am thinking about making my own tir3s like whelens. Theirs only use 1w leds and i want to use either 3w or 5w. I know i cant make them for less than what they charge, but it would be fun to do it myself.


----------



## Changchungleds

maelawncare;798547 said:


> Thank you. Yea i am thinking about making my own tir3s like whelens. Theirs only use 1w leds and i want to use either 3w or 5w. I know i cant make them for less than what they charge, but it would be fun to do it myself.


If you use Cree Leds the output is a lot higher... I just buy a pair of Impaxx lights from Federal Signal, their are using Cree Leds, trust me, this lights are realy bright...

Check this video, the top lights are the Impaxx in the botton is the light what I made some time ago using K2 red Leds and blue Luxeon III

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmN7CCGhn0

I am thinking in made some lights with this Leds... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1x-10W-Blue-Hi-brightness-600LM-Save-Power-LED-NEW_W0QQitemZ280388057566QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item41486e39de&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/10W-Red-Hi-brightness-250LM-Save-Power-LED-NEW_W0QQitemZ270449242345QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef807f0e9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## groundbreakers

maelawncare;798547 said:


> Thank you. Yea i am thinking about making my own tir3s like whelens. Theirs only use 1w leds and i want to use either 3w or 5w. I know i cant make them for less than what they charge, but it would be fun to do it myself.


you make em and i will buy em ... hehehe ....


----------



## Shortstuff

Update. I purchased a half dozen 1watt/350mA LED's rated at 60 lumens each. To say that they are bright would be an understatement as looking directly at one will damage your eyes. I built another array this time using only three of these 1w but without using any reflectors or lenses of any kind, as they have what is called a Lambertian light pattern. Believe it or not, my very first array of 44 - 5mm LED's still appears brighter and more effective any any distance.

I quickly realized that the reflector and lens assemblies that are normally used with these 1w LED's are what really make them so incredibly bright and effective, as you can see with a lot of the newer-generation LED lightbars. So, just for the heck of it I made a coule of my own reflectors using thin aluminum sheets. As you can see below, the first one I actually formed on the ball end of a ball-peen hammer, drilled a hole and stuck it on one. Then using a large brass plumb-bob, I shaped the second one. I know they look pretty stupid, but both of them actually improved the light output somewhat.

I'm no engineer by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm only trying different things to learn. In the end, I know that purchasing good quality 1 watt LED's with reflectors and lenses would provide me with exactly what I'm looking for.

Someone mentioned using the higher power 3watt or even 5watt LED's which would definately fit the bill, but in the efforts of trying to "keep it simple" I want to limit the power useage to the 3 amps per channel that my flasher unit provides. And in case anyone is wondering how I wired this new array of 3 - 1watt/350mA LED's up, I simply used a 1 watt/10 ohm resister in series with the them.

So, my endeavor continues. I'm still going to experiment with different shapes and sizes of reflectors, perhaps some mirrored plexiglass at different angles, whatever. Who knows, in the end I might just go out and purchase a factory made LED lightbar, but I'm sure having fun learning in the process.

Steve


----------



## Changchungleds

Shortstuff;800056 said:


> Update. I purchased a half dozen 1watt/350mA LED's rated at 60 lumens each. To say that they are bright would be an understatement as looking directly at one will damage your eyes. I built another array this time using only three of these 1w but without using any reflectors or lenses of any kind, as they have what is called a Lambertian light pattern. Believe it or not, my very first array of 44 - 5mm LED's still appears brighter and more effective any any distance.
> 
> I quickly realized that the reflector and lens assemblies that are normally used with these 1w LED's are what really make them so incredibly bright and effective, as you can see with a lot of the newer-generation LED lightbars. So, just for the heck of it I made a coule of my own reflectors using thin aluminum sheets. As you can see below, the first one I actually formed on the ball end of a ball-peen hammer, drilled a hole and stuck it on one. Then using a large brass plumb-bob, I shaped the second one. I know they look pretty stupid, but both of them actually improved the light output somewhat.
> 
> I'm no engineer by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm only trying different things to learn. In the end, I know that purchasing good quality 1 watt LED's with reflectors and lenses would provide me with exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> Someone mentioned using the higher power 3watt or even 5watt LED's which would definately fit the bill, but in the efforts of trying to "keep it simple" I want to limit the power useage to the 3 amps per channel that my flasher unit provides. And in case anyone is wondering how I wired this new array of 3 - 1watt/350mA LED's up, I simply used a 1 watt/10 ohm resister in series with the them.
> 
> So, my endeavor continues. I'm still going to experiment with different shapes and sizes of reflectors, perhaps some mirrored plexiglass at different angles, whatever. Who knows, in the end I might just go out and purchase a factory made LED lightbar, but I'm sure having fun learning in the process.
> 
> Steve


Very good your explanation about what are you doing, very very nice job







Continue your mod and post any update, pics are very appreciate...


----------



## maelawncare

Yea reflectors are not going to work. Think about leds. 90% of their light goes straight out. So just putting something on the sides wont work. You have to have a lens about 1cm away from the bulb. No need for reflectors, just a good lens.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

This is one of the neatest threads i have read on here in awhile. Keep going with your trials, i think you may be onto something!


----------



## chuckraduenz

maelawncare;800633 said:


> Yea reflectors are not going to work. Think about leds. 90% of their light goes straight out. So just putting something on the sides wont work. You have to have a lens about 1cm away from the bulb. No need for reflectors, just a good lens.


not true. there are many type of leds. whelen uses Lambertian they emit 360 deg around and 180deg above. they look like a dome. 911ep used batwing leds. flat top. they emitted most of the light in a 360deg out the sides. and vary little out the top.


----------



## maelawncare

chuckraduenz;801049 said:


> not true. there are many type of leds. whelen uses Lambertian they emit 360 deg around and 180deg above. they look like a dome. 911ep used batwing leds. flat top. they emitted most of the light in a 360deg out the sides. and vary little out the top.


Have you seen those though? They are not very bright at all. You want something with mainly out the front and put a lens on it. So you will get good spread and distance as well. The ones you mentioned may get all sides, but they do not throw very well even with reflectors.


----------



## chuckraduenz

have you looked at a whelen tir3? or a stream light flash light? the Lambertian is used in both. and there pretty darn bright.


----------



## chuckraduenz

or evon the whelen lin lightbars. you look at them for a few seconds and your seeing dots. they must be a good led. or they wouldnt be useing that type of led for the last few yrs.


----------



## maelawncare

Yes they are. They are gen3 1w leds. They have a lens and a reflector. Bit just a reflector will not work. 

I do have a flashlight that has a Ultra-bright 3 watt Luxeon LED and only a reflector. BRIGHT AS **** but only as a spot. Does not spread.


----------



## Shortstuff

It's been a few days since my last update and with all the hits this topic is getting, thought I'd put something in here.

I previously showed how I have been experimenting with making my own reflectors for the newer 1watt LED's I got and I've had some pretty good success with it so far. I'll post pics tomorrow or next day, but I've tried a half-dozen different designs using different objects to shape and mold them. I'm using aluminum tape (like that used to wrap duct-work) which is easy to work with and holds the shape well, again just for experimental purposes and I've ended up with a shape that seems to really enhance the output of these newer LED's.

I've now taken a 1" square solid stock of aluminum and using a template I cut, I have cut and filed one end of it to the shape of my final reflector. I then wrapped strips of the aluminum tape, first sticky-side out, then another layer sticky-side in and using a copper pipe "molded" out a reflector which works pretty good.

My next step is to heat up a thin sheet of white plastic and mold it over the same aluminum mold I made and see how well that works. If I can get it to mold right, then I'll see how well the white plastic works as a reflector. I'm considering trying other materials to mold into my reflector shape such as thin copper plating that I can then coat with a thin layer of solder on the inside and polish it to a high shine.

I'll keep updating and posting pics and videos when I can.

Steve


----------



## maelawncare

Yes keep us informed. Once i get some free time im gonna try making a small one. With only 3leds. 3-3w leds  Already got them ordered. Just need the time.


----------



## Shortstuff

*Update*

Well, I guess I should call this post my "closing update". I've spent a lot of time this summer learning about LED's as a lot of you have followed my progress. A lot of trial and error, all in the interest of learning and with the hopes of maybe building my own LED lightbar, which I now know I can do but I won't be, at least not in the near future.

In the end it turns out that my very first LED array of 44 - 5mm LED's worked pretty good, well enough to be usable, with pretty good brightness and providing acceptable performance. I then spent a lot of time working with the individual 1 watt LED's and learned that with the right reflector and lens they would be somewhat close to today's modern high-powered LED lightbars. With a little ingenuity and about $100.00 I could build a decent lightbar.

Below are few pictures of my time spent working on my own homemade reflectors using different materials of different shapes and sizes. I again learned that a couple of my final drafted reflectors proved *VERY* effective at enhancing the output of my 1 watts.

To be honest, I've got too many other personal projects going on to spend enough time to complete what I started, so I went ahead and ordered a Whelen Guardian G2P (permanent mount) dual halogen rotator lightbar (picture below) that I'll be mounting on a headache rack I am in the process of building. I know that there are opinions on all sides about halogen rotators, xenon strobes and the newest generation LED's. As with many things, I've done my research and found some good common sense opinions about the old-school type halogen rotators that I just bought, how well they cut through the weather and provide a "better" warning around corners when the truck is out of view, etc.

Also, I couldn't pass up a good deal when I see one. I bought my Whelen G2P which is the _newer_ version with rotator speeds of 175 rpm (the G1P is 135 rpm) for only $74.95, 3 year warranty and made in the good old USA.

So for all those who followed my learning experience and posted help and suggestions, thank you!

Steve

A couple of reflector blanks I shaped out of 1" square aluminum stock:

















Miscellaneous reflector prototypes:









My new Whelen Guardian G2P:


----------

